
Ask HN: How to Extract Wiki Content and Convert to WordPress Supportable DB - nicedigitals
We want extract all the content and images from one of my clients website developed using wiki CMS and Upload the same content in Clients new website developed in WordPress.<p>Please help.
======
58
What CMS? Is the content in a database? Isn't your client paying you under the
assumption that you already know how to do this?

~~~
nicedigitals
This is different task client in need, We have already completed assigned
work.

Now he needs to extract the content from wiki based CMS website to Newly
developed Wordpress Website. Actually there are around 9k pages in wiki
website.

We are ready to pay if anyone can solve this issue.

Interested can add me on skype @ siva.niceinteractive

~~~
58
Sure, I'm quite positive I can help you with this. I don't have Skype though,
do you mind communicating over email? Mine is mf88mf88@gmail.com, feel free to
contact me!

~~~
nicedigitals
Sent you email please respond.

